# .357 Ammo recomendation



## shawn706 (Jul 31, 2017)

What ammo would yall recommend in .357 magnum for deer and or hog?


----------



## Kanook (Jul 31, 2017)

For Deer I use 158 XTP jhp 

For Hog I prefer 180 WFNGC http://www.grizzlycartridge.com/ind...=CP38180&sid=2578k0x5lu9w3lo179040924gb7nn1ot but will use what is in the firearm if a Hog presents a shot.

I have used jacketed soft points as well for both, no reason I stopped except availability.

The most important ammo to use is the most accurate ammo in your firearm. 

I hanload my own, if I didn't I would look for North Georgia reloading http://www.northgeorgiareloading.com/shopping-cart.html
or
http://www.grizzlycartridge.com/ind...C357M180&sid=b00gt8ox6ca3cusig271q79j9rjn157y

I have also used 158 SWC for hog with great success


----------



## 308 WIN (Jul 31, 2017)

Speer 158 Deep Curl


----------



## pacecars (Jul 31, 2017)

Doubletap 200 Grn Hardcast WFNGC 

http://www.doubletapammo.net/index.php?route=product/product&path=303_331&product_id=337


----------



## willie1971 (Jul 31, 2017)

I have some buffalo bore


----------



## Lilly001 (Jul 31, 2017)

I like the heavy lead gas checked flat points. They penetrate well and as the .357 is marginal in power I think penetration is second only to accuracy. 
I guess a heavy jacketed soft point or a bonded hollow point would work also.


----------



## shawn706 (Aug 1, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. I got a S&W 686 6"barrel early spring mainly to target shoot with. I've gotten pretty confident in my marksmanship out to around 50 yards though I doubt I'll attempt a kill shot past 30. I'll check a few of these out and see what gives me the best groups. Mainly been shooting paper plates with .38 rounds.


----------



## jmoser (Aug 1, 2017)

https://www.federalpremium.com/ammunition/handgun/family/vital-shok/vital-shok-castcore/p357j

Federal changed the packaging over time but this is still the superb LBT 180 gr bullet.  Fantastic load; I use this and 180 XTP in handloading.


----------



## Rich M (Aug 7, 2017)

Do you load?  158 gr XTP FLAT POINTS are tough.  A 180 gr XTP HP is another good one - your gun will be shooting right in the sweet spot for this bullet.

The Swift A frames are nice bullets too - not a lot of shock & awe but they will totally penetrate and you will find the deer about 60-75 yards away.

I use a 357 mag rifle and really like the performance out to 100 yards.  Very few move after getting hit with an XTP 158 gr FP.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 9, 2017)

I've been a 686 shooter since...wait for it...1986 and I've most always used RUMC 158gr SJHP. I just recently started using PMC Bronze JSP 158gr and they shoot great too, but I haven't tried the PMC on game. Just my .02


----------

